# Is this meat okay?



## NealLauderman (Mar 5, 2013)

I was cutting up one of the rears on a pig I shot and I found this thing in the fat.  Does anyone know what it is and does it affect any of the meat?  The meat looked/smelled okay.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

I think I have seen that to.Never payed it any mind, lets see what others say.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

That looks like a lymph node. Not a problem, but i usually cut them out. There are several small ones around the shoulders and a big one in the center of the muscle groups in the hams.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've always cut around them and ate the pig and still seem to be doing alright... I hope at least lol


----------



## deersled (Mar 5, 2013)

I think its some kind of gland or node. deer have em also. just cut it out and chow down.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 5, 2013)

Lymph Node!  Nothing to worry about.  We all have them.


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep it is indeed a lymph node. If you have a healthy carcass you can draw a sharp knife through the lymph node and it cuts smoothly as it slices through and if the animal has severe health problems the node will will feel gritty or rough as it is sliced. if you remove them or dont it really don,t matter unless the carcass was thinner than it should have been and looked unhealthy, then check the lymph nodes by slicing through a couple of them.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely a lymph node.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I've always cut around them and ate the pig and still seem to be doing alright... I hope at least lol



^^^This...........Never ate one either......that I know of

BTW-Neal, ya supposed to be wearin gloves..........surprised you didn't drop dead in your tracks just touchin it

I know I know.................I've Never worn gloves before last year myself.......I found a box of the good Blue ones at Harbor Freight real cheap, so now I have them and wear them for everything.

Oh Yea, that meat looks AWESOME!!


----------



## weekender (Mar 6, 2013)

if they would hurt you, I would have been dead 40 yrs ago, eat on..


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 6, 2013)

its just a gland....


----------



## NealLauderman (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

bfriendly, you are 100% correct.  I should have been wearing gloves.  When we cut the pigs up and quartered them I used gloves but then I totally forgot when I was at home trimming up the meat.  Real stupid mistake...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2013)

I just trim 'em out. Probably fine to eat 'em, but I'd just as soon not.


----------



## hausko57 (Apr 12, 2013)

Check this out...  http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8927


----------



## Dreamer69 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have processed deer and hogs when I lived down south.  Helped a processor.  Those are glands and most folks dont know about them.  If you cut them out it takes a lot of that gamey taste out of the meats on both animals.  Hogs has several more than deer do.  I didnt believe this till i tried it and it is a true statement in my opinion.  I know several folks have different opinions but thats just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## flgahunter114 (Apr 25, 2013)

Its fine


----------



## bownutz (May 24, 2013)

Batter and fry! Things that make you go bwwaaa!


----------



## watermedic (May 25, 2013)

Dreamer69 said:


> I have processed deer and hogs when I lived down south.  Helped a processor.  Those are glands and most folks dont know about them.  If you cut them out it takes a lot of that gamey taste out of the meats on both animals.  Hogs has several more than deer do.  I didnt believe this till i tried it and it is a true statement in my opinion.  I know several folks have different opinions but thats just my 2 cents worth.



That has always been my understanding too. I always cut them out.


----------

